# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Hành trình khám phá Sapa

## namtv

Công ty mình vừa mới có chuyến đi *du lịch Sapa* về. Đây là chuyến đi đầu tiên của tôi tới Sapa. Một cảm giác thật khó tả trước chuyến đi . Tối thứ 5 chúng tôi xuất phát từ HN, trời Hà Nội thật nóng nhưng vì ý thức được rằng thời tiết ở Sapa lạnh nên mọi người ai cũng mang theo mình thêm áo khoác mỏng. Đường lên thiên đường Sapa thật lắm chông gai. Những đoạn đường lên dốc, xuống dốc và ngoằn ngèo, dài tưởng như bất tận. Đúng là hành trình đến với cái đẹp không bao giờ đơn giản. Sau một chặng đường dài và lắm chông gai cuối cùng đoàn chúng tôi cũng đã có mặt ở Sapa lúc khoảng 6h30 sáng. Địa điểm chúng tôi ở là khách sạn Riverside II nằm bên hồ rất đẹp . 



Bước ra khỏi ôtô, tôi liền hít thở một hơi để cảm nhận cái không khí ở sapa với lần đầu đặt chân đến. Một không khí thật trong lành và thanh bình bao trùm cả thị trấn Sapa. Có ai đó từng nói rằng ở Sapa, bốn mùa hội tụ trong một ngày, buổi sáng là mùa xuân, trưa là mùa hạ, chiều là thu và tối là đông. 
Đoàn chúng tôi, hầu hết những người chưa đi Sapa lần nào trước đó hoặc cũng chỉ mới đến một hai lần. Sau khi nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi chúng  tôi đi ra nhà thờ đá, ở đây mọi người đi lại đông như trẩy hội, những chiếc mũ thổ cẩm, các quầy hàng bán đồ ăn nướng, một không khí sầm uất và nô nức bao trùm. Chúng tôi đi chợ Sapa, nơi bày bán những chiếc vòng đá, những cái ví, cái khăn làm bằng thổ cẩm, thật là đẹp và đúng chất Sapa. Ngoài ra không thể thiếu những quầy hàng bán các đặc sản Sapa như: Táo mèo, Đào, Lê,…







Chiều hôm đó, Chân núi Hàm Rồng là địa điểm tiếp theo mà chúng tôi tìm đến. Quả là Hàm Rồng thật tuyệt vời. Những tảng đá, những vườn hoa thơ mộng được phủ bởi lớp sương trắng đẹp một cách thuần khiết. Chúng tôi leo núi Hàm Rồng trong khung nhạc văng vẳng xa xa của một cái đài phát thanh trên núi.





Sân Mây là địa điểm cuối cùng mà chúng tôi leo lên của khu núi Hàm Rồng, từ đây có thể quan sát được rất rõ những vườn hoa, những cái thác . Đứng ở sân mây, tôi cảm tưởng như mình đang đứng trên trời.

Khi chúng tôi vừa mới trải qua những giây với những cảnh đẹp tuyệt trần của khu núi Hàm Rồng cũng là lúc chiều buông, chúng tôi phải về khách sạn chuẩn bị ăn tối. 

Ngày hôm sau, Bản Cát Cát là địa điểm tiếp theo của chúng tôi.Trên con đường gạch mấp mô với những bậc tam cấp dẫn lối xuống bản, chúng ta sẽ thấy những người phụ nữ Mông đang cần mẫn dệt vải, khâu vá trong những căn nhà nhỏ ven đường. Qua khung dệt cổ, với bàn tay khéo léo tài hoa, những người phụ nữ Mông đã tạo ra nhiều sản phẩm thổ cẩm đẹp mắt, màu sắc, hoa văn, chi tiết tinh xảo như túi, mũ, quần áo, váy, ví, túi thổ cẩm, khăn quàng.







Rời Cát Cát chúng tôi đi thăm bãi đá cổ 



Bãi đá cổ nhìn từ trên cao



Đường dẫn xuống bãi đá cổ



Đến Sapa, chúng tôi không thể bỏ qua món nướng



Ngô, khoai,trừng nướng nè



Thịt nướng

Trước lúc về phòng ngủ để chuẩn bị sáng mai lên đường về Hà Nội chúng tôi còn kịp đi dạo quanh nhà thờ đá để ngắm Sapa vào ban đêm như một lời chào tạm biệt và hẹn ngày gặp lại. Vẫn là với những lớp sương trắng tinh khiết và một không gian thanh bình, thỉnh thoảng pha vào là một cơn gió nhẹ ngạt ngào hương thơm của núi rừng Tây Bắc. Sapa trong màn đêm,  đẹp thật lung linh và huyền ảo.  Tạm biệt & hẹn gặp lại nhé, Sapa.

----------


## namutehy

Hem, tháng 10 này mình cưới, quả này phải lên Sapa hưởng tuần trăng mật thui  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tuanpa

He he, mình cũng lên đó rồi, đẹp lắm các bạn ạ X_X

----------


## trantrung8689

Đúng là đẹp thật, nhưng hình ảnh chưa xử lí, load chậm quá. Hic hic

----------


## haith

thanks  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## namtv

Đợt này đi Sapa mình chưa đi được Thác Bạc, Thác Tình yêu đấy. Lên ko show được. hi. Mọi người bảo đi 2 nơi đó còn đẹp hơn.

----------

